# Caralot Miniature Poodles



## lauren9657 (Jul 26, 2021)

Hello!!
We are hoping to be added to a waitlist for Caralot Poodles, but I first wanted to see if anyone has experience with Julie & Rebecca, and or a puppy from Caralot Poodles to attest to their health and demeanor?
From my conversations with Julie, she's been absolutely wonderful, and they seem to post almost all health testing on their website. It sounds almost too good to true! Does anyone recommend asking for any testing, in addition to what is posted? I've asked for more information on the Sire, as it is not one of her dogs.

I saw good things posted about Caralot Poodles previously, but nothing within the past 5 years, so I just wanted to check in and see if anyone has any more recent insights.

It seems like Caralot's miniatures are on the larger side, which is okay with me. But should I be concerned about this for any reason?

Thank you all SO much!
Amanda


----------



## AluePoodles (Jun 25, 2013)

Caralot is a fabulous breeder with gorgeous Minis! You absolutely couldn't go wrong buying from them! Great health testing, great lines, gorgeous dogs, the whole package. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## lauren9657 (Jul 26, 2021)

AluePoodles said:


> Caralot is a fabulous breeder with gorgeous Minis! You absolutely couldn't go wrong buying from them! Great health testing, great lines, gorgeous dogs, the whole package.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Amazing!! Just confirmed on the waitlist!!   Thank you or validating that she is as fabulous as she seems!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations to be on a waitlist! I would be flexible as to gender to improve your odds. Very excited for you!


----------



## lauren9657 (Jul 26, 2021)

Mfmst said:


> Congratulations to be on a waitlist! I would be flexible as to gender to improve your odds. Very excited for you!


Yes, we are trying to be as flexible as possible! Both with color and gender - we are just so excited!! Thank you so much!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Caralot would be on my short list for my next dog!


----------



## cintipwd (Oct 30, 2018)

lauren9657 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have gotten 2 mini poodles from Caralot. The first one I bought for my parents. I really pleased with this dog so had to have one for myself. I got my dog Valor has been everything and more that I could have wished for. I wanted a smaller dog to do performance sports with. Valor finished his AKC championship and has titles in multiple sports. Now we are trying our hand at hunting. You cannot go wrong with a Caralot poodle. For a pet or a dog wanting to do things with you.
> 
> Tammy Groene and Valor (CH Caralot Glenraven True Courage BN RAE RM AX AXJ CA FCAT)


----------



## lauren9657 (Jul 26, 2021)

Quick follow up to everyone here, unfortunately when Julie of Caralot poodles breed her female Ari she did not end up pregnant.
So we are now looking into adopting an 8 month old mini poodle puppy from Drusilla Flowers of Belles Fleurs Kennel. The original owner is in a wheelchair and was supposed to train her to be a service dog but did not follow through with the training and therefore Drusilla took her back to find her a new permanent home (hopefully us). This is all happening rather quickly and we may be taking her home next week!

Here are the OFA / AKC registered names for the Dam & Sire. I noticed they do not have CHIC numbers assigned and I'm a little worried. Is there additional testing I should require from Drusilla before taking home the puppy?
SIRE: Belles Fleurs Summer's Gem
DAM: CH Belles Fleurs Summer's Dream

Thank you all SOOO much!


----------



## cintipwd (Oct 30, 2018)

lauren9657 said:


> Quick follow up to everyone here, unfortunately when Julie of Caralot poodles breed her female Ari she did not end up pregnant.
> So we are now looking into adopting an 8 month old mini poodle puppy from Drusilla Flowers of Belles Fleurs Kennel. The original owner is in a wheelchair and was supposed to train her to be a service dog but did not follow through with the training and therefore Drusilla took her back to find her a new permanent home (hopefully us). This is all happening rather quickly and we may be taking her home next week!
> 
> Here are the OFA / AKC registered names for the Dam & Sire. I noticed they do not have CHIC numbers assigned and I'm a little worried. Is there additional testing I should require from Drusilla before taking home the puppy?
> ...


Lauren
I did some quick research on the above dogs. Basic health testing has been done on both parents but not enough to get a CHIC number. Basically hips, elbows and eyes. The sire did have tests for DM and Patella (both normal) Could have other testing and did not pay to have them posted to OFA. Breeder should be able to provide copies of any other health testing.

What puts up a big caution flag is this is a litter brother to litter sister breeding if you have the parents listed correctly. Both have the same litter registration number.


Tammy with her Caralot boy Valor.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

This is from an old thread but the info is from one of PF's breeder/members. There may have been a valid reason for the pairing, or, you may have been given the wrong name for one or the other.



cbrand said:


> Linebreeding gives you more consistency in a litter. It allows you to double up on all the same characteristics for better or for worse. It is a way to firmly set structure, movement and temperament in a line. It was also a way, back before genetic testing, to see if your line carried a problem.
> 
> Back in the day, it was very common to closely linebreed dogs (father to daughter, mother to son, brother to sister etc). The Wycliffe kennel was renowned for this and they were extremely successful in setting a specific type. You could look at a dog and say.... that is a Wycliffe dog. Here is a fascinating article about that kennel:
> 
> ...



To add to cintipwd's post

PCA recommendations for miniature testing


*Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA)*
DNA-based test from an approved laboratory; results registered with OFA ➚
*Eye Examination*
Eye Examination by a boarded ACVO Ophthalmologist ➚
*Patellar Luxation*
OFA evaluation, minimum age 1 year ➚
*Hip Dysplasia* (One of the following)
OFA Evaluation ➚
PennHIP Evaluation

What's missing is the PRA (genetic test) and the physical eye exam for Summer's Gem and PRA for Summer's Dream and as noted, the PRA's may have been done at an independent lab along with a poodle genetic panel and the eye exam also may have been done.

To receive a CHIC number certification the pup must have had the testing as noted _but does not have to have clear/normal/good results, just the tests done._
They also need to have permanent identification in the form of a microchip or tattoo.

This is a long way of saying, ask about these things and see what they say.


----------



## lauren9657 (Jul 26, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> This is from an old thread but the info is from one of PF's breeder/members. There may have been a valid reason for the pairing, or, you may have been given the wrong name for one or the other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you so much, this is beyond helpful!!! I am seeing her this weekend and will see what they say!


----------

